# Jack Miner Band Killed this morning



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

We killed 9 mallards in Virginia
4 bands

1 - Federal Banded Hen
1- Double banded Drake (with a $100 reward band)
1- Drake had a Jack miner band with a Mark bible verse

I killed the one with the reward on it (that makes 12 bands to my name so far) Me on the right

[siteimg]6312[/siteimg][siteimg]6313[/siteimg]


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Sweet! You better mount that Miner bird. I would give lefty for one of them!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

what a hunt to have three banded birds shot. Congrats :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That's awesome! Go buy a lottery ticket!

Chris


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Jackpot.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

contratulations.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow, can u say jelous???


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i would give both nuts to get a miner band, or 4 bands in one hunt!!! :beer:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

We called in the Miner band this morning and the guy at the place said that one was killed in Tennessee last week. He also said this is one of the very few to be killed in VA. I wish my camera was good enough to take a close up of the bible verse written on the band, its from the book of Mark. We actually should have killed more ducks but we were too busy reading the bands while birds were flying in. The Bay retreiver we have was looking at us trying to figure out why we were not shooting incoming ducks and had our heads down reading the bands.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have a horseshoe coming out of your butt? Congrats! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> Do you have a horseshoe coming out of your butt? Congrats! :beer:


No doubt!

:bowdown:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats on the bands and congrats on the miner band. The miner bands are not as rare in my town since i live 5 minutes from jack miners. There are ALOT of geese there and a bunch of ducks in their ponds. I sometimes drive there to practice my calling since the best teachers are real geese and ducks. Well i hope i get my first duck or goose next season, havent got one yet so no bands for me. i started waterfowl near the end of last season which ended at the end of december


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats!

What a day. :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Where is jacks miners at? what do they do there? and why are their bands so special? just wondering because i dont know anything about the place. looks like a great hunt guys.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.jackminer.com/ 
Check out their web site!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

its a bird sanctuary type of thing. all the birds are wild and they just like to land in their feild and pond. jack miner (the founder) owned the place and he helped with the consevation of them by banding them and researching etc.


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats awsome to get that many bands but why so many. I live in Oregon and I only hear about them maybe once a year.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Miner band... wow! I don't even know what i would do if I ever shot a bird wearing one of those, but I can promise it would be fairly disruptive to the hunt


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

For some reason we kill a lot of banded ducks in this area of VA. But out of all the banded ducks my family and I have killed it is opposite with geese. We have killed a lot of geese in my life and not one band


----------

